# Affiancamento



## birus

Salve a tutti.
Sono alla ricerca del termine corretto per indicare un periodo di affiancamento, in ambito lavorativo, tra una persona che lascia una certa posizione (“poste”) e il suo _remplaçant, _la persona che prenderà il suo posto in futuro. Sui dizionari non trovo nulla...


----------



## Piero.G

Per _tirocinio_ ho trovato _Apprentissage_

 da cui

Apprendissage par substitution

Programme d'apprentissage

Période d'apprentissage

Période/programme de formation en  apprentissage
*


* -attendi pareri-


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Birus, ciao Piero,
Esatto, tirocinio = apprentissage (più spesso usato per i mestieri manuali), période de formation, stage.
Per il periodo di affiancamento in questione, direi (période de) transition, (période de) mise au courant (se professione intelettuale), période d'apprentissage (se manuale). Ben inteso, può variare a seconda delle regioni, perfino delle imprese.


----------



## Yulan

Bonjour à tous  et biz Matou! 

J'aime bien "période de formation" ici! 

Ciao


----------



## DearPrudence

J'ai entendu dans mon entreprise "*une période (de travail) en biseau*", mais je n'arrive pas tellement à trouver de résultats sur internet alors je ne suis pas sûre.

Personnellement, je préfère "*(période de) transition*" même si on peut dire que c'est un peu "vague".


----------



## birus

Grazie a tutti!
Nel mio caso non posso propriamente parlare di "formazione", in quanto apparentemente la persona in arrivo ha già una "solida" formazione alle spalle sull'argomento (Assicurazione Qualità).
Tuttavia, non conosce le specificità relative alla particolare posizione che andrà a ricoprire, e che solo il suo predecessore può trasmettergli.
Si tratta dunque più di una trasmissione di informazioni che di una vera e propria formazione.
Se questa mia precisazione non vi ispira altre espressioni, credo che "période de transition" o "de mise au courant" andranno benissimo!


----------



## birus

Ah oui DearPrudence, dans ma boîte aussi j'ai entendu parler du "biseau", et pourant ça ne se trouve pas dans les dicos!
Au début j'avais compris "bisou" et j'avais fait marrer tout le monde... mais au moins comme ça je l'ai gardé en tête. 
Je pourrais aussi essayer d'utiliser ce terme, quoi que je ne sais pas si ça peut se faire dans un contexte formel...


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Birus 

Certamente! 

Solo una precisazione: un "periodo di formazione" è indipendente dal  bagaglio di conoscenze precedentemente acquisite, ma si riferisce allla "formazione" verso il nuovo incarico nell'ambito lavorativo specifico (formazione alle procedure aziendali, alle mansioni, etc.).

Ciao


----------



## birus

Ah, OK!
Visto così, è azzeccatissimo.
Grazie ancora.


----------



## Piero.G

Période/programme de formation interne


Avevo pensato ad _apprentissage_ come inserimento di un non esperto, dato che non era specificato diversamente.



*Integration d'un nouveau collaborateur 

*Le choix se résume souvent à organiser un séminaire (programme; cours) d'intégration (dans  le cas d'embauches multiples) ou à faire appel au coaching  d'intégration.


----------



## itka

In certi posti, tecnici, si puo' anche parlare di  "être _en doublure_". Quello che impara lavora sotto il controllo e eventualmente con l'aiuto di quello che sa.


----------



## Piero.G

itka said:


> In certi posti, tecnici, si puo' anche parlare di  "être _en doublure_". Quello che impara lavora sotto il controllo e eventualmente con l'aiuto di quello che sa.



Mi piace molto quest'espressione. Una specie di _tutorat_.

Mi ricorda una commediola con Daniel Auteuil "La doublure"


----------



## DearPrudence

Juste pour info, je viens tout juste de lire ceci dans le bulletin d'information d'une entreprise, qui n'est pas la mienne :
_"Notre nouveau Directeur Général Délégué [...] succédera à X après une période de "biseau" de 2 mois."_


----------

